# Molly postage stamp!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I was online the other day and I somehow ended up on the Canada post site. Anyhow I saw this amazing thing where you can send them a picture and they personalize your own postage stamp I was so excited so ordered up some Molly postage

Now I can put Molly postage on my mailings


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh my word that's sooo cute 

Wish we could do this here for Christmas 

Molly's gonna be well travelled 

xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ha! Mairi yes I am crazy about my cockapoo


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

That's a brilliant Idea, the stamp looks great. Everyone will be able to see how cute Molly is


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Ha! Mairi yes I am crazy about my cockapoo


As you should be! She is amazing. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What a great idea, I wouldn't want to use them though xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a brilliant idea


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> What a great idea, I wouldn't want to use them though xx


I know but I ordered 3 books of 12 so will save one


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

really adorable!! I love that they do these stamps.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We have the queen on our stamps, I'd much rather have Queen of the poos molly! X


----------



## Maisiedog (Aug 19, 2013)

You used to be able to have photo stamps in the UK too (a photo attached to the Queen stamp) as I had some of my son done - not sure if you still can though.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I might just have to order some of these!  They'd make a good stocking stuffer for a Rufus lover I know.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love this!

Molly makes a great Queen on a stamp! Gorgeous girl!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow, soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cool and mega-cute!  Never seen anything like it before, wish we could do it here in UK...(just read you used to be able to, must've been before my time!  )


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I was online the other day and I somehow ended up on the Canada post site. Anyhow I saw this amazing thing where you can send them a picture and they personalize your own postage stamp I was so excited so ordered up some Molly postage
> 
> Now I can put Molly postage on my mailings


That is so awesome! I want to live in Canada! no wait - you have that snow business. Maybe I can order it anyways?


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks like we can do this on the US. USPS allows some third party companies to make personalized stamps. Never thought about doing this. Would be fun for special times and events. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> That is so awesome! I want to live in Canada! no wait - you have that snow business. Maybe I can order it anyways?


Hahahha yes who thought moving to a country that has snow for 4 months was smart. I hate the snow. Lady however loves it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh they are unspeakably gorgeous, beautiful Molly looks very regal


----------



## Maisiedog (Aug 19, 2013)

Here's the link for the UK version!
http://www.royalmail.com/personal/stamps-and-collecting/smilers


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

There is hope for us yet in the UK 
http://www.royalmail.com/personal/stamps-and-collecting/smilers


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> That is so awesome! I want to live in Canada! no wait - you have that snow business. Maybe I can order it anyways?


 Snow? What's not to like? Skiing, sledding, snowshoeing, igloos, snowball fights, snowmen, snow forts.....think of your dogs snorting it up, digging tunnels to China and playing catch with snowballs. It is amazing stuff, until those days when it clings to their fur in solid clump balls and they need a long warm shower to melt it off!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Snow? What's not to like? Skiing, sledding, snowshoeing, igloos, snowball fights, snowmen, snow forts.....think of your dogs snorting it up, digging tunnels to China and playing catch with snowballs. It is amazing stuff, until those days when it clings to their fur in solid clump balls and they need a long warm shower to melt it off!


I may lose them. It'll be like camouflage for these two.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Like baby polar bears! Too cute for words. Snow also brings snow suits and snow sweaters and snow booties. Just think of all the extra poo shopping we get to do with four full seasons. And snow is the perfect backdrop to really show off their snow suits properly. Not so nice however when it is all grey March slush!


----------

